# Cvt transmission



## Ron B (Jul 25, 2020)

My wife has a 2010 nissan rogue s awd 168k miles. I'm a mechanic but new to cvt transmissions . The rogue is making noise from the front engine compartment, car will move but very little, so I put the car in drive or reverse it will not move unless I press the gas pedal halfway then car will move and will start Jerking and thumping, sounding like a washing machine spin cycle when its unbalanced or square tires on the car. I put new hubs, cv axles on the front, removed drive shaft, got all 4 wheels off the ground tires still not moving until gas is pressed and still thumping. Once I removed the right cv axle from the car no more thumping sound.
This is where I'm puzzled.
When I tried pushing the car home with my other vehicle the Rouge is running and in a gear or neutral car still jerking and thumping and like the brakes are applied. So now engine is off car in gear or neutral I continue to push the car home without any problems.
My question is what could be the problem?
Hopefully an easy fix without replacing the transmission im leaning towards the output shaft.
No code for transmission but codes for catalyst converter and vvt solenoid.
I changed trans fluid and transfer case at 120 k miles


----------

